# 2/7 Marine earns Silver Star for combat valor



## Ravage (Mar 23, 2008)

http://marines.mil/marinelink/mcn2000.nsf/main5/CB831455513ACDC885257415000F4320?opendocument

*MARINE CORPS AIR GROUND COMBAT CENTER, TWENTYNINE PALMS, Calif. (Mar. 21, 2008)* -- Any Marine would brave enemy fire to rescue a wounded comrade when you have friends that "got your back."

Cpl. Ian M. Dollard exemplified that sense of brotherhood when he risked his life to save a fellow Marine.

For his actions while deployed in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom, Dollard received the Silver Star — the nation’s third highest award for combat heroism.

His former company commander, Maj. George D. Hasseltine, pinned the award on Dollard during a ceremony on Lance Cpl. Torrey L. Gray Field here March 21.

The date was June 24, 2007. While checking a vehicle, Dollard and his men were attacked by automatic machine gun fire.

According to the award citation, Dollard promptly returned fire with his weapon so his Marines could come to the aid of a Marine who was wounded in the attack. Then Dollard and his men started receiving automatic machine gun fire from a second position, which inflicted two gunshot wounds to his platoon commander.

Dollard wasn’t going to let the enemy get away with that. He said adrenaline and suppressive fire from his Marines helped him run to the sound of the enemy’s gunfire.

Without regard for his personal well-being, Dollard narrowly avoided enemy bullets to reach his commander. He then shielded his commander from danger, only to get struck himself, taking two rounds his upper torso body armor.

He was dazed but still insisted to provide first aid to his commander. Then he dragged the lieutenant 25 meters and continued to provide first aid. Seconds later, Dollard was struck in the leg by small arms fire. He refused medical care, then directed his fire team to tend to his commander’s wounds.

Even after a vehicle arrived to the Marines’ rescue, Dollard still refused medical attention until his wounded Marines were treated first.

Dollard’s parents are extremely proud of their son’s accomplishments.

“Ever since he was born I knew he was going to be special,” said Judy Dollard, mother of Cpl. Dollard, of Pleasant, Calif. “It was something that I just felt. He always was that kind of guy that stood up for his friends.”

Cpl. Dollard’s father said he didn’t expect anything like this.

“I know he worked hard in Iraq,” said Todd Dollard, father of the Silver Star Medal recipient. “It’s nice to have something like this to focus it all. Everybody we’ve talked to about this [has] been supportive of this.”

Cpl. Dollard’s former company commander flew here from Arizona to be a part of ceremony.

“I wanted to recognize his achievement and the achievements of the company,” said Hasseltine, Company F’s commander during the time of Dollard’s heroic actions.

Dollard was grateful for the award, but humble.

“I don’t know what to say; it feels good,” he said. “It was a lot of adrenaline. I know I had machine guns doing their job, so I felt safer.”

Dollard currently works as a lifeguard at one of the recreational swimming facilities here and will do so until his Marine Corps contract expires in September.

Meanwhile, Dollard’s former unit will become the first battalion-sized Marine unit to support the Afghan National Police in Afghanistan when they deploy this spring.








> Maj. George D. Hasseltine, former Company F commander, 2nd Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment, pins the Silver Star Medal on Cpl. Ian M. Dollard, rifleman, March 21 on Lance Cpl. Torrey L. Gray Field at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center. Dollard braved enemy bullets to rescue his platoon commander from an enemy ambush during his deployment to Iraq in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom 06-08. His former unit, 2/7, is scheduled to deploy to Afghanistan this spring to support the Afghan National Police.









> Cpl. Ian M. Dollard, rifleman, shakes the hand of Lt. Col. Rick Hall, 2nd Battalion, 7th Marine Regiment commanding officer, after receiving the Silver Star Medal on Lance Cpl. Torrey L. Gray Field at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center Twentynine Palms, Calif., March 21.









> Cpl. Ian M. Dollard, rifleman, wears the Silver Star Medal he was awarded Mar. 21 on Lance Cpl. Torrey L. Gray Field at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center Twentynine Palms, Calif. Dollard earned the decoration for actions exhibiting combat valor during his deployment to Iraq with 2/7 in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom 06-08.









> Cpl. Ian M. Dollard eyes the Silver Star Medal he received Mar. 21 on Lance Cpl. Torrey L. Gray Field at Marine Corps Air Ground Combat Center, Twentynine Palms, Calif. Dollard was wounded while rescuing his platoon commander from an enemy ambush during his deployment with 2/7 to Iraq in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom 06-08. Dollard now works as a lifeguard at the recreational swimming facilities at the combat center and will until his Marine Corps contract is finished in September of 2008.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 23, 2008)

Well done, Marine!


----------



## tova (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## rv808 (Mar 23, 2008)

Outfuckingstanding Marine!


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 23, 2008)

rv808 said:


> Outfuckingstanding Marine!



X 2!!!!!!!!

Hat's off to the photog as well! 

Great pics of a memorable day for that young Hero!! 

Congrats!!


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 23, 2008)

Congratulations Marine!


----------



## car (Mar 23, 2008)

Hoorah!


----------



## 0699 (Mar 24, 2008)

Well done, Marine.

This is the type of man we need to be retaining.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Typhoon (Mar 24, 2008)

Outstanding. Cpl. Dollard looks like a tremendous asset to the Marines...


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 24, 2008)

Cpl Dollard is the epitome of what I admire in our military.  

Way to go!

LL


----------

